# Sussex and Kent [email protected] Bentley CANCELLED



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bentley Motor Museum
http://www.bentley.org.uk/#/welcome/4525140631

Ok guys I thought we might try a joint meet and see what happens.

I have arranged with Bentley Motor Museum a group rate of £6 per person for entry and also they have arranged for us to park our cars inside the grounds on the lawns infront of the coffee shop. ( so no parking with the riff raff... :lol: )

So the plan is for the Sussex guys to meet at Pease Pottage services at 9.00am for a quick coffee and then head out accross the A272 to Uckfield where we will meet up with the Kent guys and gals at the Mcdonalds for breakfast at 10.00am

Then after a leisurely breakfast we will head onto Bentley at 10.45

For the Kent guys we will see where they are all coming from and arrange a suitable start/meet up point.

For anybody coming from East Sussex or anywhere else for that matter they can also meet us at Uckfield.

So come on guys lets see some names down. 

Cheers

Trev

ttrev21
Kazinak
Rich196
CastorAcer
Hardrhino
denTTed
Neil 7545
TTSSPORT666
audi tt 83


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

me too!


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Well done mate..... Don't want to know what leverage you used to get the 'Special Treatment'.

If the Kent people post interest with *Location* then we can organise a meet point that suits the masses.

Looking forward to this one....


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, might leave the kids at home this time though.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't forget it's TTevent 12 that day at Gaydon..


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Count me in too Trev. 8)


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

barton TT said:


> Don't forget it's TTevent 12 that day at Gaydon..


Everyone doesn't have to go...... Some will still go to Gaydon too. :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Il be there chaps....for once i'm in the country... 

Damien.


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

Count me in,

i seem to be the only Kent based one so far, so its probably easier if i meet everyone at the museum at 10:45 ??


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

audi_tt 83 said:


> Count me in,
> 
> i seem to be the only Kent based one so far, so its probably easier if i meet everyone at the museum at 10:45 ??


Not so......Nick (hardrhino) is coming from Kent so you could meet up with him.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=226036


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> :?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=226036


Oh my god, something else is happening the same day! :roll:

So the world must stop turning and we must all pilgrimage to Gaydon! :?

I for one would not have gone to Eventt12 anyway.

Yet a quick blast across my county to a well known museum and meet up with a few mates I do fancy!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hardrhino said:


> I for one would not have gone to Eventt12 anyway.


Why not? Just curious?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Nem said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > I for one would not have gone to Eventt12 anyway.
> ...


Cost......


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Nem said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > I for one would not have gone to Eventt12 anyway.
> ...


I wouldn't go either Nem, I think the best I went to was Duxford, where there was an activity making it a family day out. However Gaydon is not appealing at all. I also think its a bit bland when you get there, you park and theres no "meet & greet" its a bit basic, I think it should be a gathering of like minded people to celebrate what we share and get to know the people from the forum as lets be honest thats what keeps it alive. It ends up as regional pals grouping together, personally I would look at making in an overnighter, with a bit of fun, maybe a quiz either mixed or grouped into e.g the sussex boys vs', about whats happen on the forum flames etc, a bit of car knowledge, done the night before plus drinks and maybe a hog roast (yeh I missed the opportunity to put spit in there), do all the show & shine there try and get Audi along to defend their shite customer service etc a few movies of what members have done meets etc what the serious tuners are upto caney (I know no longer TT), V6RUL etc. Next day a big group breakfast, mixed in with a huge chaotic cruise and lunch afterwards and say our goodbyes. You would of course need decals for cars etc, need a bit of "belongs to" camaraderie.

Also no need to hire a venue loads of nice hotel venues would do it for cost of rooms & food. I know because it's what I do for a living.

I know there always tends to be an AMG beforehand however it's hardly a an attractive option fr attending the night before.

Just try and make it some fun!

Thanks for listening

John

Oh and as for the promoters attending I think it should be based on bargains, not get there and be "sold" if feels a bit forced that bit.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hi Trev

Sorry but can't make the 8th now. See you at another meet.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

I spoke to Bentley today and because of the amount of rain we have had we will be unable to park on the grass inside and therefore I have decided to CANCEL the event.

Probably a wise move as the forecast doesn`t look that promising also.

I will try to rearrange this for later on in the year.

Apologies to all.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Boo, I cleared all my plans for you Trev! No worries need to do another pub meet one night!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Ho hum - was looking forwards to this one.

That's the problem with scheduling an event a the same time as Wimbledon. :lol:

Now I'm looking forwards to the rescheduled one I suppose...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

No probs trev, I'm working now anyway so couldn't make it.


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

shame, but no probs, if possible when its re-arranged message me please as i dont want to miss it


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Nem, It's a shame you question something but then don't return to delve a little more, I'll assume you weren't interested in neither mine nor Nick's answers.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone would think I've had a big event to organise or something :roll: 

I'm not actually sure what more there is to delve. If one person says the cost is too much when we've already subsidised the event for members at £5 and made a deal even for non member prices at £10 I can only assume it's the cost of fuel to get there. Looking like about 100 miles from the Bentley museum, which seemed to be ok to get to, Gaydon really isn't that far away. So if cost is the only problem for some then I'm not sure there is much we can do there 

So the sort of weekend you suggest, basically driving from one hotel / location to the next for two days is going to be considerably more expensive. A "huge chaotic cruise" is simply not manageable nor sensible with the 100 cars we had today. As an owners club we have responsibility t our members to host an event which is enjoyable and safe.

For most of the morning on the way in today everyone turning up was met and greeted by at least 5 committee members checking tickets, sorting out the model display, handing out wristbands, explaining the schedule for the day and also the voting forms for the trophies available who all personally spoke to and welcomed every car.

Gaydon has a huge display of cars inside which is more related to what we are even than the air museum at Duxford which in my opinion was far too spread out to enjoy at the same time as the club event. Gaydon has the hard standing and grasses areas which we need along with the other facilities inside. You say it seems a bit bland, but surely it's more what we make of the event which by all accounts from today has been fantastic, it's a shame you were not there to see it. Please have a browse through the number of threads already over the forum to see what I'm talking about.

You say the AGM isn't an attractive option but it's part of how a club works and is a vital process we have to go through. I've had an umber of people speak to me today about how informative it was this year and that they were glad to be part of it. The idea of a quiz was suggested by a few people and we took that up and it made quite a good part of the evening.

Try and make it fun? Find me someone there today who didn't enjoy themselves. 8)

" I think it should be a gathering of like minded people to celebrate what we share and get to know the people from the forum" we have the same idea, but just different ways of how to achieve it.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nem said:


> Anyone would think I've had a big event to organise or something :roll:
> 
> I'm not actually sure what more there is to delve. If one person says the cost is too much when we've already subsidised the event for members at £5 and made a deal even for non member prices at £10 I can only assume it's the cost of fuel to get there. Looking like about 100 miles from the Bentley museum, which seemed to be ok to get to, Gaydon really isn't that far away. So if cost is the only problem for some then I'm not sure there is much we can do there
> 
> ...


Having just been to my 4th ttoc event and my first evenTT I have found it a great day out ,greeted from moment we pulled on site and then shown to we're to park then advised where to go to get our tickets for the museum and explained the itinerary for the day , we had so much fun chatting to all the poeple there and looking at all the cars that we didn't even go in the museum , I meet all the people today who organised the day and everyone was as friendly as they were busy making sure we had a great day , I have spoken to friends and family who are members of other car clubs and they all can't believe how well run and organised the club is and love ready my copy's of absoluTTe as their mags dont compare , 
Thanks for today

Cheers 
Paul


----------

